# Can anyone recommend a pannier/rack for a Giant Defy?



## Alexis Holwell (30 Aug 2012)

Hi all,

I'm planning on getting a pannier/rack soon as I don't fancy carrying a rucksack when I start commuting in a few weeks time. However, I'm not sure exactly what to buy.

I have a Giant Defy 1 and I know that Giant offer a couple of panniers that are compatible with my bike. Should I just go for one of these or are there better ones out there that are compatible straight off the shelf?

I also need some sort of recommendations as to what pannier bags to purchase. On a daily basis I would need to be carrying the following items:

Lunchbox
Flask
Trousers
Shirt
Underwear/socks
Shoes
Towel
Small washbag
Waterproof Jacket (Altura Night Vision)
Along with the usual items that I carry, inner tube, pump, repair kit.

Unfortunately I do not have locker / storage facilities at work so cannot store anything at work without risking having them swiped.

The panniers would obviously need to be waterproof and of fairly decent quality. They would also need to be easy to remove as I'd be removing these from the bike once I got to work.

I quite like the look of the Ortlieb pannier bags but having not seen these in person I'm not sure if the would be a bit overkill for the amount of kit that I need to carry. I don't fancy having just the one side bag as this may imbalance me, so I'd be looking for either a set of bags or a single rack bag that sat behind the saddle above the rear wheel.

My budget would be around £200 for the bags and pannier.

Can anyone give me any recommendations please?

Cheers.


----------



## sabian92 (31 Aug 2012)

The weight thing is something that you get used to. I commute during the summer with only 1 pannier (less clothes) and I've never had a problem.

Ortlieb do pretty bombproof panniers and a lot of touring/commuting cyclists swear by them but they are very expensive (so a pain if they're nicked at work) and they don't have dividers inside.


----------



## Hitchington (31 Aug 2012)

Ortlieb (get a pair) all the way and a Tubus Cargo rack.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (31 Aug 2012)

I have a Tubus 'Fly' on my commuter - very sleek & light weight but also strong. Highly recommend it. Never had a problem using only one pannier, even when carting full lever-arch files. Panniers: Pacific Outdoor are amazeballs! I have a thing for pockets/zipped sections (a woman thing, perhaps?!) and are also great for touring (go on, you know you want to...). They have small to massive sizes available.
One thing I will suggest is, as you may be carrying them around with you, to get a pair that have shoulder straps.


----------



## defy-one (31 Aug 2012)

I have a Decathlon 25L roll top pannier for my commute. 1 B I G compartment with a small top pocket for phone keys etc. Love it and only £30.00!


----------



## Crankarm (1 Sep 2012)

Not much to add except AVOID Blackburn racks as crap welding.

Go for the best panniers you can afford. Ortlieb Rollers, Vaude Aquas (mine) or Altura Orkneys all about £100 a pair. My preference for rack is Madison Summit but Topeak, Tortec and Tubus are good. Tubus are very expensive though in comparison. Surely there is a secure area at your work or some one who is willing to have your pannier in the corner of their office? Security if you work for a large organisation? Just a thought.

HTH.


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2012)

Defy 1 has no lugs for pannier rack which may affect your options


----------



## Alexis Holwell (1 Sep 2012)

vickster said:


> Defy 1 has no lugs for pannier rack which may affect your options


 
Ahh, hope that's not the case as I've already gone and ordered a rack and set of bags now. I'm sure i'd read in a number of reviews of the Defy 1 (2012 model) that it was capable of taking a rack - see the following (last 2 sentences) http://www.bicyclehq.com.au/bikes/road-bike/giant-defy/giant-defy-1-2012-road-bike/prod_1211.html

To be honest i'm not even sure how racks are mounted to bikes so am not sure what to look for on my bike to make sure it's got the relevant bits. I have ordered the giant seat collar with rack mount as I am guessing this will be needed. I was kinda hoping it would all look self explanatory once I had the rack in my hands.

In the end I went with the Tubus Cargo Rack and a set of Ortlieb Classic Rear pannier bags. I'm just hoping that I can get the Tubus rack to fit now.


----------



## sabian92 (1 Sep 2012)

You could be able to mount a rack but from the seat post - not from lugs.

Depends - if not then you could always get a a new seat post clamp with lugs on it (I have one) but you need the lugs at the bottom next to the hub as well.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (1 Sep 2012)

sabian92 said:


> You could be able to mount a rack but from the seat post - not from lugs.
> 
> Depends - if not then you could always get a a new seat post clamp with lugs on it (I have one) but you need the lugs at the bottom next to the hub as well.


 
I've just had a quick look at my bike and I am guessing that the lugs at the bottom that you are referring to is the threaded hole just above the gear cable in the included photo. I've purchased a separate seat collar which also has holes to mount a rack to. So with both of these I should be good to go, no?

Sorry for my complete lack of knowledge and terminology if i've got it wrong.


----------



## sabian92 (1 Sep 2012)

Looks like they're the right ones. I'm currently mounting my rack and panniers like this - my bike has lugs to mount them but in a really stupid place so you can't actually use the bloody things.


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2012)

You need lugs at the top of the struts as well as the bottom - Defy 2 has them, Defy 1 not, unfortunately. Yep seat collar should work


----------



## Alexis Holwell (1 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the advice and the recommendations everyone. I'll be sure to let you know how I get on and post a pic once fitted. Assuming everything goes to plan


----------



## sabian92 (3 Sep 2012)

Alexis Holwell said:


> Thanks for the advice and the recommendations everyone. I'll be sure to let you know how I get on and post a pic once fitted. Assuming everything goes to plan


 


Just to give you a heads up - this is my seat post clamp.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19012


----------



## Gez73 (3 Sep 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Looks like they're the right ones. I'm currently mounting my rack and panniers like this - my bike has lugs to mount them but in a really stupid place so you can't actually use the bloody things.
> 
> 
> 
> You could still use those mounts on the frame. The supports will have to be angled to meet those lugs but they are ok once done. Most supports end up angled down to the mounts. Not heard about seat clamp mounts before but obviously a great idea. Nice bike too!!


----------



## Gez73 (3 Sep 2012)

That's mine a little arc to meet the frame but dead easy to achieve. Probably could not have used a seat post mount anyway as wanted to use a seat bag and the bend allows this ideally.


----------



## sabian92 (3 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> You could still use those mounts on the frame. The supports will have to be angled to meet those lugs but they are ok once done. Most supports end up angled down to the mounts. Not heard about seat clamp mounts before but obviously a great idea. Nice bike too!!


 
I tried but I couldn't get it to go without it feeling like it was going to break, but now it works great. It just means I have it mounted slightly differently but the end result is still the same. I've got it solid now - I had to go to B&Q to get some nuts/bolts to attach the arms to the rack properly as the standard ones were crap. A whole £1.38 it is for 8 (I only used 4) .

Cheers - it's a decent bike, the wheels are crap though. Saving up for some nice handbuilts 

I'd like to use a saddlebag as well for puncture repair stuff but I have a light that I can't mount anywhere else. Typical as the rack has screwholes for a bracket mount but I don't know what bracket fits


----------



## Gez73 (3 Sep 2012)

Try looking at Topeak . I use their Rack and Rack bag and they do several attachments that can be used with their racks. Generally the fixing holes should be standard to take most light/reflector attachments whatever the rack you're using. I have an light on both the Rack and Bag, works handy. Check Evans too as they have very favourable returns terms should stuff not be suitable. I'd not be without a Saddlebag dead useful and tidy too.


----------



## sabian92 (4 Sep 2012)

I have a tortec rack but i'm not sure which mounting bracket to buy. I'll post a photo up when I next get it out (likely Wednesday).


----------



## Alexis Holwell (6 Sep 2012)

Ok, got the rack & pannier bags today and thought i'd let you all see a photo of them fitted to the bike. Took me a little while to get everything feeling just right & secure but think I managed it in the end. Will take them for a test drive over the weekend in preparation for my first ever commute by bike on Monday morning.

I went with the Tubus Cargo Classic rack in the end and even though it came with only half of the bolts, nuts and washers missing I managed to find some bits & pieces lying around. Luckily all the important bits were present.


----------



## Gez73 (6 Sep 2012)

Very nice tidy job, well done. Out of curiosity what spoke reflectors are you using? I have two packs of the Lidl ones and was planning on putting them on two bikes on half the spokes on each wheel. Gez


----------



## Alexis Holwell (6 Sep 2012)

Gez,

I am also using the Lidl ones. What you see in my picture is one packs worth.


----------



## Gez73 (6 Sep 2012)

Great stuff. I've got two bikes with 32 spoke wheels so just short of a pack for each then when I get round to it. Been off the bike this week so will apply them for next weeks commute. Good luck with your new set-up, you'll not regret the rack/bag combination. So much better than rucksacks. Gez


----------



## defy-one (7 Sep 2012)

So weird seeing my Defy 1 in commuter mode! LoL
Let us know how she fairs. I will probably turn mine into a commuter .... But a good few years down the line


----------



## Sam mould (6 Nov 2012)

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to Alexis

Your "complete lack of knowledge and terminology" has answered all the questions that I was looking to answer as I am getting the same bike shortly.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (7 Nov 2012)

It's a fantastic bike i'm sure you'll be very happy with it.

Not sure if you are getting the 2012 or 2013 model but having the bike white is not the ideal colour to use in winter unless you like cleaning it A LOT.

The rack that I went for has been rock solid. The pannier bags are great quality and are 100% waterproof. I only use 1 of the pair though so I have a spare. In hindsight i'd have probably gone for a bag with a small pocket on the outside somewhere.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (7 Nov 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Try looking at Topeak . I use their Rack and Rack bag and they do several attachments that can be used with their racks. Generally the fixing holes should be standard to take most light/reflector attachments whatever the rack you're using. I have an light on both the Rack and Bag, works handy. Check Evans too as they have very favourable returns terms should stuff not be suitable. I'd not be without a Saddlebag dead useful and tidy too.



+1 I use Topeak trunk bag, when your not using the panniers there folded away neatly leaving just the trunk bag behind seatpost, which helps with aero dynamics. You'll need to by the waterproof cover for riding in torrential rain. But the bag is pretty waterproof as it is for light rain. You can buy the compatible rack with an easy clip in and out mechanism, ideal if your taking it off regularly.


----------



## Sam mould (7 Nov 2012)

Getting the 2013 in green. I won't need the rack all the time as I intend to commute Tues, Wed & Thurs. On Monday I will take 4 shirts and bring my dirty laundry home on a Friday. The rake is for when I try and get out touring. long way off but a couple of us are considering lands end to John O'Grotes summer 2014.

Can't wait to get my bike. I have been doing research since June but have to wait until January to take advantage of my employers cycle to work scheme.


----------



## Kluens (14 May 2014)

Firstly, apologies for resurrecting an old thread! I'm currently looking into fitting a rack to my Defy 1, this thread has been very useful!

One thing I couldn't make out from my read through was: the seat post mount for the rack, which did you use?


----------



## Alexis Holwell (14 May 2014)

Kluens said:


> Firstly, apologies for resurrecting an old thread! I'm currently looking into fitting a rack to my Defy 1, this thread has been very useful!
> 
> One thing I couldn't make out from my read through was: the seat post mount for the rack, which did you use?



This was the one I used

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/gian...id55695.html?gclid=CLmSufH1q74CFXLJtAodbmIAPA

Worked great BTW


----------



## Bovine (29 Aug 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd jut add my experience - bought Giant Defy 1, 2014 + Giant specific seat clamp with pannier rack eyelets.

Tried Avenir AMD227 Pannier Rack but it came without any screws to secure it and wasn't the best fit.
Then bought Tortec Tour Ultralite Rear Rack in black. Felt lighter (but I didn't check) and was a better fit, though I swapped the arms around and the adjustable bolts I now tighten from the inside (which is a bit awkward) but I now have great wheel clearance and am hopeful I'll get my giant specific mudguards on. The Tortec came with plenty of screws, but beware, they are sandwiched in the cardboard and the first unit I picked off the shelf at Evans didn't have any screws in there!

The Tortec fits well, no modification other than putting it on a bit backwards, but it's on solid, makes no noise and looks good in black - it pretty much fades away. I tried a Roswheel rear rack bag but it was awful - couldn't get it secure and was forever flopping over. 13L it may be, but it is small beside the pannier I've gone for - the Altura Night Vision 20 Pannier.

The Wiggle review is harsh at 2*, I've looked at a few and I like this because: mine has the internal zip pocket at the top, it has super easy quick release system, so it can come off the bag really quickly. It has a stiff back, so no chance of it rubbing on the wheel. Mounted as far back as possible on the Tortec, I do not hit the bag with my heel when peddling. The strap eyelets may be weak and the internal bolts may rub, but I've bought it for commuting with a change of clothes and a towel, which should easily fit, may even get a pair of shoes in too. It's worth noting that the rigid back is attached with bolts too and not rivets like the slightly cheap Altura Rolltop 20 (and probably the Arc 20). The attaching mechanism is also not as good IMHO on those other versions, and the Rolltop at least, does not have the zip pocket.

So many would perhaps call heresy putting a pannier on a Defy 1, but it can be done and it looks find and rides as if it weren't there (though I've yet to have the Pannier full loaded).

Hope that helps someone else...

Cheers
Bovine


----------

